# Audio / Video >  Palidziet saprast shemas darbibas principus

## 0xDEAD BEEF

Seit pastiprinataja shema!
Loti gruti saprast, kadu lomu spele katrs bloks.

http://www.argus.lv/pub/datasheets/AVT5187.pdf

Varat ludzu pastastit par katra bloka darbibas princpu. Jo ipasi gruti saprast slegumu, kura divi tranzistori ir kopa ar baze un uz zemi caur zenera diodi un uz +15V caur pretestibu, bet signals iet cauri emiteru/kolektoru (piemeram, divi augsejie tranzistori kreisaja sturi).

Ko dara apaksejais tranzisotrs BD911 (nevaru drankim atrast spice modeli).

Kadel BD911 ir tik jaudigs, ja tas ir atsiets no barosanas caur 100ohm rezistoriem?

THNX,
Beef

----------


## osscar

Tas rezistors un kondensators veido RC filtru zemajam galam, samazinot ieejas daļas barokļa pulsāciju radīto fonu. tā prasti izsakoties, gan jau Kaspich pakoriģēs.
Tas tak miera strāvu nodrošinošais tranzistors - Vbe reizinātājs .

----------


## osscar

nav nekāds jaudīgais, jamajam tik jābūt uz viena radiatora ar izejniekiem - lai koriģētu miera strāvu atkarībā no izejas pakāpes traņu temperatūras.

un tie augšējie traņi, kā tu viņus nosauci ir ieejas pakāpes kaskodes traņi, bet kopumā man tā shēma nepatīk - cik nu man ir to zināšanu  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Sorry, bet Jus man isti nepalidzjat!  ::  
Gudraks netiku!
BD911 (T10) - tas ir 100V 15A tranzistors. Kadel tik niknu vajag, ja tas ir atsiets ar 100ohm pretestibu no -55V? Ko Vispar tas tranzistors data un kas notiktu, ja to nonemtu un aizstatu ar pretestibu?

OK - braucam talak - Ko dara T3 un T4? Ka tie maina signalu? Kapec signals ienak caur emiteru, nevis bazi?

Talak - T1 un T2 - pirmie tranzistori pec signala (uz vienu iet atgriezensika saite no bazes) - kadel abiem emiters ir saslegts kopa caur 47ohm pretestibu un viduspunkts iet caur 18k pretestibu uz 1mo jautajumu? Kadu funkciju tie veic?

Un ko es vel pavisam nesaprotu - T12 - emiters un kolektors caur pretestibam iet uz mosfetu, baze starp emiteru un kolektoru caur pretsetibam savienota? Ko dara sis tranzisotrs?

Nefiga nesaprotu... :/
Beefs

----------


## osscar

nu tie 2 - kas apakšā - strāvas spogulis - tas palielina pastiprinājumu tam pārim 13, 14 T.
t1-t2 diff. pāris un tie augšējie kaskode kopbāzes slēgumā, līdz ar ko uz ieejas traņi var būt ar mazāku V kā barošanas V . vienkārši sakot.

----------


## abergs

T10 - lai nevajadzētu cita tipa kā pārējie, atvieglo sagādniekam dzīvi  ::  
T3,T4 - iejas pakāpē var lietot traņus ar mazāku Uke, plus smazina T3,T4 kolektora-bazes kapacitātes
iespaidu uz F-ču raksturlīkni.
T12 - klasiska izejas pakāpes miera strāvas ieregulēšanas shema.
Un būtu labi palasīt par diferenciālajām pakāpēm un strāvas spoguļiem.

----------


## habitbraker

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=2160&start=120 tresais posts, 103lpp DS graamataa ir par tavaa sheema izmantoto tehnoloģiju 
Lia saprastu nepietiks ar daziem vaardiem...

----------


## osscar

tieši tā , tā laba grāmata iesācējiem.

----------


## osscar

Likās kaut kur redzēts - tas tak Holtona klons, tikai tas OOC rezistors 470  omi...

----------


## kaspich

nu, apkopojot vakardienas komunikaaciju ar Beefu [gan kaadam veel noderees]:

T1, T2 - klasiska diff kaskaade, tur jautaajumiem buut nevajadzeetu;
T3, T4 - kopbaazes sleegums, zenera diode D1+R6 nosaka darba rezhiimu; straava caur R3 - straavu caur T3, T4.
taatad, T3, T4 pastiprina U, nepastiprina I;
T10 - straavas gjenerators, D2+R11 nosaka U kritumu uz R10, kas, savukaart, nosaka I T1..T4 chupinjai.
uz R20 kriit ap 14.4V, lidz ar to I[R3] = 2.5mA, jeb I caur katru no paariem T1/T3; T2/T4 [vienkaarshoti] = 1.2mA
T13, T14 - naakoshais diff kaskaades sleegums + salaagoshana ar izejas kaskaadi;
T5 un T11 - straavas spogulis [skatam wiki, nekas sarezgjits];
T12 - U avots [nosaka miera straavu/izejas kaskaades rezhiimus];

ieejaa R13 - gnd atsaistei, samazina gnd cilpu problemas.

kas te teica - straavas spogulis palielina pastiprinaajumu - fail. spogulis ir spogulis - jau pats nosaukums izsaka  :: 

tas T10 vareetu buut arii mazjaudiigs, bet T5; T14 gan jaaliek jaudiigaaki, jo:
rupji uzmetot, I caur tiem ir ap 20mA; taatad P>1W, darba laikaa taa veel pieaugs..

----------


## kaspich

> Likās kaut kur redzēts - tas tak Holtona klons, tikai tas OOC rezistors 470  omi...


 
veciit, kad Tu beigsi skatiit totaalos sikumus, mistiskus uzvaardus, bet saaksi redzeet idejiskaas kopsakariibas?

kaada hu starpiiba, kaads nominaals ooc?
kaada starpiiba, kaads [viens no simtiem] uzcepis ne ar ko iipashi neatskjiriigu ampu?

shis ir: ar vienu diff kaskaadi +kaskode ieejaa, diff kaskaade stapkaskaades posmaa ar straavas spoguli un fetiem izejaa VISS.

kaads tur holtonss? kaadi 480 ohmi??????????????????????????????

----------


## osscar

no šī poļi nospieduši....

----------


## kaspich

gana svakaa liimenii ishodnjiks un taada pati kopija.
ok, es saprotu - zenerus var neshunteet, ok, ekonomeejam 10centus;
bet to fuse iesleegums te vismaz pareizs [vienam plecam];
podstrojecnjiku taa sleedz pilniigi nejeegas;
nahrena mosfetu salaagoshanai tie R, vinjiem tak liiknes leezenas;
lietderiibas koefs skumigs..
pa 4gab mosfetiem, katram pa 1nf, kopaa jaapaarlaadee 8nf, konkreti C.. ar taadu draiveru kaskaadi..
bez Io kompensaacijas..

es savu uzvaardu shaadai sheemai klaat neliktu..  :: 

p.s. kaads ir spicee ielicis? kaa mums ar ierobezhoshanu? man izskataas stipri nesimetrisks swings pirmsizejai  ::

----------


## osscar

Ja jau poļi kitu tirgo - tad jau skan, spicē slinkums zīmēt, jo nav interese par šo   ::  http://www.aussieamplifiers.com/products.htm 
cik skatos Holtons arī mūsdienās visādus kitus tirgo.....

----------


## kaspich

> Ja jau poļi kitu tirgo - tad jau skan, spicē slinkums zīmēt, jo nav interese par šo   http://www.aussieamplifiers.com/products.htm 
> cik skatos Holtons arī mūsdienās visādus kitus tirgo.....


 nu jau..  :: 
polji taadus kitus taisa, kas pat nestraadaa..  :: 
piemeeram, suba filtru,kas kljuudas deelj griezh jau no 15hz, u.t.t.
kas tur ko neskaneet? parasts amps.. nekas mega.
polji tikai nav maaceejushi fuse pareizajaas kjeedes iesleegt, uzlikushi taadus mosfet, kas peec buutiibas nokausies, riktiigaak ietopiijot  :: 
da nee, kitus tirgot jau muusdienaas nav liela maaka. bisku gruutaak - uztaisiit kaut prastu, bet korektu sheemu..

tiem, kam nav skaidrs, kaapeec cepjos par to podstrojecnjiku. jautaajums: kas notiek, ja slidzkontaktam pazuud kontakts?
paaareizi - viss aizlido pa gaisu. vai gudrs risinaajums? nee, ambaalimsms :P

----------


## osscar

šādi būtu pareizi  teorētiski ?

----------


## kaspich

shaadi ir pareizi  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ok! Esmu ievadijis visu Spice.
BD911 un BD912 aizstaju ar ZTX453 un ZTX553, kuriem vareju atrast interneta spice modelus.
Jocigi, ka, ja uzliek diff zondi starp Diff1 un Diff2 (mana shema. Originala tie, kas iet prom no T4 un T3), tad tur ir limenis 0.

Reku pievienoju spices shemu, lai ari citi var paspeleties.

Uz R3 no apaksas krit -37.5V. Interesanti, vai tik pat smuki bus, ja nebus perfekta barosana. Vispar deretu pameginat spice ari uztaisit ticamu barosanu ar kondensatoru un pretestibu.

Pagaidam pievienoju spices .sch. Velak liksu komentarus!  :: 
Beefs
EDIT: HMM - mainot to mainrezistoru, nekas nemainas simulacija.. kapec ta.. :/

----------


## kaspich

nu, tas kritums uz R3 [attieciigi, arii I caur to] buustiski nemainiisies [liidz briidim, kameer tas tranis aizies piesaatinaajumaa]. tur jau taa fiska.
par to poci: aizvieto ar 2 parastiem R, mainot to porporciju, jaamainaas Uke, Io, u.t.t.

aa, klau, iepiljii vinjam ieejaa 1khz signaalu tik lielu, lai izeja saakas ierobezhoshana. to izejas kroplji ieliec te, paskatiisim  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Taks! Reku grafiks. Zila linija ir ieeja (diff), sarkana linija ir izeja (pret zemi). Roza linijas ir ieejas mosfetos. Tas ari ir tas, ko es nesaprotu, jo biju gaidijis, ka tur bus apgrieztas pussinosoidas! Kads var paskaidrot?
Beefs

----------


## kaspich

iepiljii vairaak, lai izeja tikko saak kropljot!

nee, pretejas polaritates nebuus, jo izejas mosfet ir iesleegti kaa sprieguma atkaartotaaji  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Reku ieeja ar 5V amplitudu 1khz. Savadi, ka pie 3V vel nebija kroplu. Lineara ieeja tacu ir 1.5V max, ne?

----------


## kaspich

nu, ne tik traki  :: 
taa, lai tikko saak ierobezhot  :: 
un paplet abscisu asi, lai labak redz tos nocirstos maximumus  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Savadi. Pie 4.2V amplitudas viss vel ir ok, bet pie 4.3 jau spice doma 10x ilgak pie grafika generesanas un tur kaut kadi jocigi kropli paradas... :/

Klau! Varat pastasti, ka tiek vaditi tie mosfeti. Kura mirkli kursh veras vala?
Beefs

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ou! Paskaidrojat sito! Tagad roza liknes ir strava, kas iet caur augsejajiem un apaksejajiem mosfetiem atticigi. Kadel kad izeja ir 0, caur abiem ir 22A un -22A? Kaut kas nav pareizi ar Spice vai ar shemu?
Beefs

----------


## kaspich

yesssssssssssssssss!
fantastiska bilde  :: 
nu, roltona/holtona piekriteeji?  :: 
bljac, un sho ampu cilveeks ir GADIEM izstraadaajis  ::   ::   :: 

beef, viss ir kaartiibaa - ieliekot to lielaako spani ieejaa, spice sarekjina/redz, ka izejaa vairs nespeej atkaartot signaalu, tur bruuk/juk visi diff kaskaazhu darba reziimi - kjeedes reakcija iestaajas. taapeec ilgi reekjina. reaali dziivee viss bus veel ljaunaak  :: 

par mosfetiem:
skati, kaa darbojas parastais tranis kopkolektora sleegumaa. kaut wiki.

respektiivi: kolektors [source] = baroshana
baaze [gate] = ieeja
emiters [drain] = izeja

tad paskati grafikus [datasheet], kas paraada Ic vs Ube [bipolaarajiem] vai Is vs Ugd [mosfetiem].

respektiivi: izejaa ir spriegums Uin-Ube vai Uin-Ugs, kur Ube un Ugs ir U kritums pie konkreetaas C vai Source straavas.

tb, signaala forma tuvojas ieejas signaala gormai, taa ir nobiidiita par Ugs [ko arii grafikos redzi, shiem mosfet 2..3V].

tranji komplementaari - ssignaali simetriski [logjiski].

tb, kad U pieaug [virs 0], atveras augsheejaa pleca mosfet, kad zem 0, atveras apaksheejais plecs.
pa vidu - neliela zona, kad abi pleci bisku pusatveerti - tas noveersh crossover kropljus..

----------


## kaspich

> Ou! Paskaidrojat sito! Tagad roza liknes ir strava, kas iet caur augsejajiem un apaksejajiem mosfetiem atticigi. Kadel kad izeja ir 0, caur abiem ir 22A un -22A? Kaut kas nav pareizi ar Spice vai ar shemu?
> Beefs


 ar to podstrojecnjiku Tev shiis stravas no 22A jaadabuu lejaa uz 0.2..2A  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Es meginu dabut leja, bet nekas pratigs nesanak. Labakaja gadijuma apaksejais mosfets strada ar -5A +- 0.2A un augsejais no 2.5A - 7.5A. Ja vel vairak palielinu, tas Spice sak kliegt par rekursiju un vispar vairs neiet. Galu gala - Apaksejais vispar vairs nav vajadzigs, ja konstanti velk uz leju -5A. Nesaprotu sito shemas princpu. Biju gaidijis, ka abi mosfeti (augsejais un apaksejais) stradas simetriski. WTF? Vai esmu kaut kur nomudijies? Vai pie vainas tie nepareizie tranzistori?
Beefs

----------


## osscar

Esmu uzmetis LTspicē šo kas PDF pēdējā lapā - ( irfp 240 un 2940) - simulācijā smuki strādā, maz THD u.t.t. -- ja interese - jāapskatās kurā kompī man ir tas fails.
Tam polim liekas ar to zemo OCC rezitora vērtību pastiprinājums nospiests lejā.....jamam jau pie 1.7 V vajadzēja iet klipā , nevis pie 5....

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Pec nelielam izmainam shema atradu variantu, kursh darbojas lieliski! Ar lieliski es domaju tada zina, ka caur mosfetiem vairs neplust lieli amperi, kad tiem tur nevaag plust.
Ko es nesaprotu - KADEL origanala shema bija sadas "kludas"?

Attiecigi - R26 nomainot no 100 uz 80 un R27 no 100 uz 160, viss saak stradat lieliski! (Pie T12 mainpretestibu aizstaju ar 6K8 + 6K8 dalits uz pusem).

Kads var paskaidrot?
Thnx,
Beefs

----------


## osscar

simulatora gļuki ar var būt - es parasti ar rezisoriem peiedzenu . nemaz nezinu kā LT spicē poci uzlikt.



re kur tam simulācija, par ko runāju @ 1V RMS, 1Khz. miera strāva 200mA. sorry THD logu nepareizi iepeostoju - THD ap 0.004% 
Klipings diezgan ass šim, bet tas arī ir ok, ņemot vērā shēmas vienkāršumu.

----------


## kaspich

izsludinu konkursinju!

es apgalvoju, ka Roltona sheemaa tie 13V stabilitroni mosfet geitos:
1> nestraadaa kaa stabilitroni
2. taisa tikai papildus suudus 

kaads ir gatavs atspeekot/apstiprinaat? :P

p.s. beef, tie R numuri kaa polju konstruktoraa? sha paskatiishu.

----------


## kaspich

> Pec nelielam izmainam shema atradu variantu, kursh darbojas lieliski! Ar lieliski es domaju tada zina, ka caur mosfetiem vairs neplust lieli amperi, kad tiem tur nevaag plust.
> Ko es nesaprotu - KADEL origanala shema bija sadas "kludas"?
> 
> Attiecigi - R26 nomainot no 100 uz 80 un R27 no 100 uz 160, viss saak stradat lieliski! (Pie T12 mainpretestibu aizstaju ar 6K8 + 6K8 dalits uz pusem).
> 
> Kads var paskaidrot?
> Thnx,
> Beefs


 nee, obligaati jaaizpildaas nosaciijumam R26=R27, citadi tas straavas spogulis nepilda savas funkcijas.

iespeejamie iemesli [kaadeelj Tev viss ir/bija slikti]:

nepareizu nominaalu izveele T12 baazes kjedees.
respektiivi, aizmirstam par pociiti, to vnk uz iiso.
ar R14 [to samazinot] Tev ir jaavar dabuut situaaciju, kad I caur mosfetiem samazinaas liidz 0.
ja taa nenotiek, tad: ieliec R14=3k3
un iemet netaa liidzsprieguma rezhiimus. kaut kur tad ir kljuuda.

p.s. iisteniibaa taa straavas spogulja ietekme uz to I noraada, ka T14 rajonaa ir kaadas kljuudas  :: 
pirmaa no taam: R17=47 ohm  :: 

izskataas kaartejais polju konstruktors, kam nebuutu jaastraadaa..
polji kaskodes tranju slodzes R palielinaajushi 2X [2X palielinot straavu caur driveru kaskaadi] un 5X palielinaajushi R Uuzdodoshaa tranja E kjeedee.. kopaa: 10X lielaaks U kritums uz R17.. nav briinums, ka beef te mocaas  :: 

beef, paskati R17 nominaalu elementu sarakstaa  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

LOL! Tocna 82omi!  :: 
Lai nu ka -shema palika darba. Majas nav. Bet nu es paliku pie ta, ka man jasak saprast, ka tas priekspastirpinasanas bloks darbojas. Izeja uz mosfetiem iet sinus, bet tads baigi viltigais - vienmer tiesi tik cik vajag mazaks/lielaks, lai mosfeeti pareizi atvertos. Es pagaidam nesaprotu, ka ta shema ar tiem tranzistoriem iegust tadu sinusu (divus sinusus). Man jasak petit un braukt ieksa fiska. Tur baigi sarezgiti, jo otrie tranzistori ietekme pirmo darbibu un otradi. Nevaru ta strikti nodalit vienu bloku no otra (nu - T3, T4 izskatas, ka dalas nost).

Pirmdien, ceru, ka aktal varesu kerties sitajam klat ar 5spice un meginat saprast, ka tad isti tas signals rodas (sorry, bet es nespeju iebraukt principa). Pagaidam esmu ticis lidz tam, ka no T3 un T4 nak ara 47 - 48 v limeni esosa sinosoida (diference), bet kas un kapec ar to talak notiek - es nesaprotu. Patiesiba, es vel neesmu izkodis, ka un kapec tur rodas tada 47V sinusoida.

OK - vel viens jautajums (moska ne pa temu)  - ja man ir transformators ar 600W jaudu (torodialais) - vai es to varu emulet ar mainigu sprieguma avotu, kuram ir kede ieslegta pretestiba? Un ja ja - cik lielai jabut pretestibai? So velos izmantot, lai izdomatu, kadu kondesatoru lietot pec taisngrieza. Pricnipa izskatas, ka ar 20 000 uF jabut ar atliektie galiem pat uz 2viem kanaliem!

Un vel viens jautajums  - ir tadi krutie mosfet tranzistori 2SJ201  (maksa 9$ gabala), bet skatoties pec raksturlielumiem, nespeju atrast to aki, kapec sie ir TIK krutai par tiem pasiem IRF640. Kadas idejas?

Thnx,
Beefs

----------


## kaspich

nu, krutaak skaitas atdaliit baroshanu katram kanaalam.
trafam virknee vari njemt..nuu.. 2ohm katrai polaritaatei, tad pie 5A kritiis 10V [5A buus kaadi 500w pateereejamaa uz kanaalu].

tam 2SJ201 ir krutaaka SOA, lielaaks korpuss [labaakatdzeset], bet leezenaaka Id/Uds - buus veel suudiigaaks kpd..

----------


## osscar

2SK1530/ 2SJ201  vietā vari droši likt IRFP 240/9240, kuri šādā ampā būs kā reiz. Piekrītu, ka tie mazie sestie iebāzti lai cena būtu maza tam kitam. Irfp (IR ražojuma, ne kreisie) -tāpat pie 2ls/gab +-. Tie japāņu esot "labāks" pāris pēc saderības, nekā IRFP, bet šajā shēma par to nav ko iespringt.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu es ta loti rupji rekinaju - ieliku slodze konstantu 8omu pretestibu. Izdomaju, ka 2viem kanaliem ta ari varetu apmeram sanakt "pilna" slodze. Temeju uz tiem 200W 8ohm (200w ir diezgan daudz laikam). Nu vo - bet beeda tada, ka ar 55V barosanu spriegums neturas pat 40V, ja liek 2omu pretestibu kede 55V AC sprieguma avotam. Piedevam - ja vel tikla spriegums bus nestabils, tad vel mazak. Vispar - ta barosana ar trafu un taisngriezi tada atcgarna liekas. Manuprat - daudz krutak butu barot ar impulsu barokli, kuram ari butu aktivai PFC. Tad ari tiklam iekarta patiktu un vispar butu labi. Ne tikai tas, ka baroklis letaks sanaktu, bet galvenais, ka labaki rezultati. (protams - tas ir totali NE HI FI)
Nu... cita alternativa ir taisit 3-fazu barosanas bloku...  :: 

EDIT: Par tiem 2SK1530 - es vienkarsi laikam neieveroju to labumu, jo kapacitate bija pat augstaka ka IRF640. Ja pareizi saprotu, tad tas ir viens no key kriterijiem. ... Es tiesam velos saprast, ka ta lieta darbojas. Salodet ar smukam detalam jau katrs prot.

EDIT: Pec maniem aprekiniem jaturas stabili virs +-45V barosanai, lai pie 9 omu tumbam ta shema.. un vispar lai pie 55V barosanas dabutu 200W.
Beefs

----------


## osscar

200W uz 8 omi nespīd.....pat uz 4 apšaubu ar 2 pāriem 6 nīkuļu....holtonam bija 4 pāri IRFp240 /2940  un 70V barošana.

----------


## kaspich

> 2SK1530/ 2SJ201  vietā vari droši likt IRFP 240/9240, kuri šādā ampā būs kā reiz. Piekrītu, ka tie mazie sestie iebāzti lai cena būtu maza tam kitam. Irfp (IR ražojuma, ne kreisie) -tāpat pie 2ls/gab +-. Tie japāņu esot "labāks" pāris pēc saderības, nekā IRFP, bet šajā shēma par to nav ko iespringt.


 nu, tie IRFP - kruta SOA, laba Ic, u.c. lietas, BET:
Ugs virs 6V pie Ic=10A.
veel vismaz 1V kritiis uz Rs, veel kaadi 3..4 draiveru kaskaadees..
nu, kuda, ogranjichilovo pie 10..11V liidz baroshanai. shajaa gadiijumaa - viennozimiigi paaugstinata baroshana pirmsizejai!

----------


## kaspich

> Nu es ta loti rupji rekinaju - ieliku slodze konstantu 8omu pretestibu. Izdomaju, ka 2viem kanaliem ta ari varetu apmeram sanakt "pilna" slodze. Temeju uz tiem 200W 8ohm (200w ir diezgan daudz laikam). Nu vo - bet beeda tada, ka ar 55V barosanu spriegums neturas pat 40V, ja liek 2omu pretestibu kede 55V AC sprieguma avotam. Piedevam - ja vel tikla spriegums bus nestabils, tad vel mazak. Vispar - ta barosana ar trafu un taisngriezi tada atcgarna liekas. Manuprat - daudz krutak butu barot ar impulsu barokli, kuram ari butu aktivai PFC. Tad ari tiklam iekarta patiktu un vispar butu labi. Ne tikai tas, ka baroklis letaks sanaktu, bet galvenais, ka labaki rezultati. (protams - tas ir totali NE HI FI)
> Nu... cita alternativa ir taisit 3-fazu barosanas bloku... 
> 
> EDIT: Par tiem 2SK1530 - es vienkarsi laikam neieveroju to labumu, jo kapacitate bija pat augstaka ka IRF640. Ja pareizi saprotu, tad tas ir viens no key kriterijiem. ... Es tiesam velos saprast, ka ta lieta darbojas. Salodet ar smukam detalam jau katrs prot.
> 
> EDIT: Pec maniem aprekiniem jaturas stabili virs +-45V barosanai, lai pie 9 omu tumbam ta shema.. un vispar lai pie 55V barosanas dabutu 200W.
> Beefs


 impulsnieks uz taadaam jaudaam ir ljoti sarezgiita lieta. un probleemu arii daudz. trauceejumi, u.t.t. sho domu iesaku atmest.
nu, ko lai saka: tuksgaitaa U jaacelj augshaa, jaaliek jaudiigaaki izejas tranji..

jebkuraa gadiijuama - no 4 taadiem suudinjiem 200W var izspiest uz 1 sekundi  ::

----------


## osscar

http://www.elfaforums.lv/viewtopic.p...it=400w#p33414

re kur foruma biedrs šo ir izgatavojis un kā kitu piedāvā Latgalīte....cenu neatceros....shēma tā pati ,....

----------


## kaspich

starp citu, ampam ar shaadu [nesimetrisku] ierobezhoshanu:
es bi vaaktu aaraa ooc elektroliitu [uz iiso] un poci DC offset nulleeshanai.
blin, nekorekti klipojot, dc videejaa veertiiba tak aizpeld, paraadaas dc komponente izejaa.. tur viss kljuust slikti, dikti slikti..  :: 
un, mok kaads var spice beidzot pielasiit taa straavas spogulja nominaalus, lai vismaz clippings ir simetrisks? :P

----------


## osscar

Lai Beefs zīmē  ::  Imulsnieks toč ir baigā pilotāža pastūzim....ka tik beigās nesanāk dārgāk par trafu....(+- 30-40 ls 400-500W toro...)   ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ka ir OCC?
Es iemetu spices shematiku! Jebkuram vajadzetu varet pakjepaties! Vienigi - vajag modelu nokacat no interneta! Bet principa visiem jabut pieejamiem ieksh diodes.com
Beefs

----------


## kaspich

eu, nu kursh man pastaastiis, kaapeec tie zeneri gate kjeedees ir pilnigs dumums?  :: 

bljac, arii shajaa Latgaliites sheemaa  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Ka ir OCC?
> Es iemetu spices shematiku! Jebkuram vajadzetu varet pakjepaties! Vienigi - vajag modelu nokacat no interneta! Bet principa visiem jabut pieejamiem ieksh diodes.com
> Beefs


 ooc = otricatelnaja obratnaja svjazj

----------


## osscar

cik lasīju kaut kur, vai tik nebija saistīts ar to lai var iemest pa taisno IRFPUS Toshibas vietā....hvz
Es tev iedošu labāku shēmu uz tādu jaudu - tiesa traņu vairāk, simetrija un PCB layoutu ar varu pagādāt  :: 


Nu tas jau tas Pats Holtona amps (Efi plate/kits) , Cik uz ātro paskatījos, poļi dārgākos traņus MJE UN  izejniekus samainījuši pret BD un IRFP + samazināta barošana + OOC 470omi ....Pārājais 1:1 no 1994 gada žurnāla Silicone čips  ::

----------


## kaspich

> eu, nu kursh man pastaastiis, kaapeec tie zeneri gate kjeedees ir pilnigs dumums? 
> 
> bljac, arii shajaa Latgaliites sheemaa


 
nu? bez sheemu ielikshanas - ir arii kas konkretaaks?
osscar?  ::

----------


## osscar

nē nav, man šitie jaudīgie nav vajadzīgi - ar vienu pietiek  ::  Bet ja būtu jātaisa tad taisītu to simetrisko ( tur par visu padomāts - gan diodes, RL izejā + simetrija, kas nodrošina labu ātrumu + kaskodes V pastiprinātājam (labāks PSRR)  - ut.t....bet ne poļu moodingu. Bet tas tā. Par konkrēto pastūzi *poļu, komentāru nav - man viņš nepatīk un Viss   ::  

Tāpt pie 200W lielākās izmaksas būs baroklī ...plate jau +- būs vienā ciparā...

----------


## kaspich

> nē nav, man šitie jaudīgie nav vajadzīgi - ar vienu pietiek  Bet ja būtu jātaisa tad taisītu to simetrisko ( tur par visu padomāts - gan diodes, RL izejā + simetrija, kas nodrošina labu ātrumu + kaskodes V pastiprinātājam (labāks PSRR)  - ut.t....bet ne poļu moodingu. Bet tas tā. Par konkrēto pastūzi *poļu, komentāru nav - man viņš nepatīk un Viss   
> 
> Tāpt pie 200W lielākās izmaksas būs baroklī ...plate jau +- būs vienā ciparā...


 pag, pag.. kaa man patiik avi nekonkretie texti..
es jautaaju par konkreetu zeneru sleegumu, a Tu te globaali - es taisiitu..bla..bla..bla..
redz, beefs censhas saprast, aka stradaa, un tikai tad taisiit, a Tev po.. taisiitu/padomaats.. :P

----------


## osscar

Papētīju - izskatās ka priekš soft klipinga ? Beefa versijā jau nav to diožu....

----------


## kaspich

> Papētīju - izskatās ka priekš soft klipinga ? Beefa versijā jau nav to diožu....


 fail. domaa taalaak :P

----------


## osscar

vai arī strāvas ierobežošanas....parasti gan tur parastās diodes ne zēneri....paskatīšos vēl.

----------


## kaspich

> vai arī strāvas ierobežošanas....parasti gan tur parastās diodes ne zēneri....paskatīšos vēl.


 arii fail :P

----------


## osscar

nu nez man liekas, ka tie zēneri ir pret pārlieku lielu Vgs....lai traņi neizcepas...un domājams, ka viņi domāti kā lēta aizsardzība. citu variantu man nav.

----------


## kaspich

> nu nez man liekas, ka tie zēneri ir pret pārlieku lielu Vgs....lai traņi neizcepas...un domājams, ka viņi domāti kā lēta aizsardzība. citu variantu man nav.


 nu, tieshi taa. taa autors, aciimredzot, bija iedomaajies. bet, tas taa nedarbojas. kaapeec? un kaa tas darbojas? :P

----------


## osscar

katram tranim + bez rezistoriem ?

----------


## kaspich

> katram tranim + bez rezistoriem ?


 nee  :: 
nu, karoch, apnika  :: 

taatad, man sanaak:
ja Uce uz taa Q10 ir mazaaks par Umax uz zeneriem, tad zeneri saak straadaat kaa diodes, turklaat, Uce Q10 nosaka Umax starp mosfetu gs.
respektiivi - miera straavu uzdodoshais tranis kalpo arii kaa I ierobezhotaajs bez iipashas sajeegas, kaa vinjsh ro I ierobezho..  :: 

un shii lazha celjo no sheemas uz sheemu.. roltoni/smoltoni, ibio..

----------


## osscar

nu citās shēmās nav tā  ::   Nē nu sanāk, tad ka ierobežo strāvu ...man tas ar nāca prātā...varētu vēl virknē stabilitroniem diodes, tad ierobežos   ::

----------


## kaspich

> nu citās shēmās nav tā   Nē nu sanāk, tad ka ierobežo strāvu ...man tas ar nāca prātā...varētu vēl virknē stabilitroniem diodes, tad ierobežos


 nee, Tu nesaprati, kaa shii lieta straadaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!
nevis augsheejais zener ierobezho Ug un taa ierobezho Iout, bet gan:
prieksh augsheejaa pleca apaksheejais zener kaa diode caur Q10 ierobezho Ug augsheejam plecam.
un otraadi: apaksheejam plecam caur Q10 un augsheejo zeneru kaa diodi.

un shajaa gadiijumaa - kaa jau rakstiiju - zeneri tur nah nje prichom - vinji nekad nenostraadaas.  :: 

taa shis suuda risinaajums nebija domaats, un vinja rezulteejoshaa performeeshana ir atkariiga no izejas mosfetu tipa un Io - 2 lietaam, no kuraam Ioutmax NAV JAABUUT atkariigaam  ::

----------


## osscar

miegs, nāk  , iešu pamt, bet doma skaidra. Parasti bija manīti tie zēneri komplektā ar diodēm...kaut kādos ampos....šeit laikam ir tas risinājums neveiksmīgs, Lai beefs paskatās cik tur V sanāk uz tā traņa ....

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Jus runajat par tiem ZD3 un ZD4 holtona pastuzi? Nu ja ta, tad tie zeneri tur ir, lai ierobezotu maksimalo jaudu (moska piesatinajumu/paatrinajuma/frekvenci).
Proti - augsejies mosfeti veras vala tad, kad spriegums uz bazi paliek lielaks +x par hvz cik voltiem (kadiem 3 maybe). Apaksejie veras vala kad spriegums baze nokrit zem hvz -X voltiem. Spriegumam baze uz augsejiem mosfetiem vienmer jabut virs signala (mazliet) un apaksejiem baze vienmer zem signala (mazliet). Ja uz augseja bazem ies par daudz liela starpiba vai uz apaksejo bazem par liela starpiba, tad zenera diodes saks darboties un samazinas "atrumu". 

Manuprat viss ok... O_o
Beefs
EDit: reku sini grafika, ko poseteju agrak, var redzet, tas ieejas bazes un pa vidu ir izeja. download/file.php?id=2640&mode=view
EDIT2: Q: kapec mosfetu izejas nesledz paraleli un pretestibu neliek pec tam?

----------


## kaspich

fail.

1. pat, ja tur viss buutu korekti, taadi zeneri tiek izmantoti TIKAI un VIENIGI Ugs ierobezhoshanai [lai nenokautu pashu mosfet], bet NEKADI nav iamntojami nekaadai jaudas/straavas ierobezhoshanai;
2. kaa jau rakstiiju - dotajaa izpildiijumaa ir pieljauta RUPJA lazha, tie zeneri NESTRAADAA un NESTRAADAAS. nekad un nekaadi. lai vinji sraadaatu kaa plaanots - katram viknee diodi vajag.

----------


## osscar

tie izteces rezistori ierobežo strāvu mosfetiem,  - un lai samazinātu kropļojumus pie traņu pārslēgšanās ( ir shēmas, kad P un N kanāliem ir dažādas vērtības )...šiem rezistoriem ir nozīme pie lielām strāvām. Bieži vien nemaz neliek šos Mosfetiem. 
Katram savu liek IMHO, lai nav jāliek viens liels un jaudīgs + ja paralēli liek katram tranim savu - samazinās pastūža izejas pretestība....ja nekļūdos...

----------


## kaspich

> tie izteces rezistori ierobežo strāvu mosfetiem,  - un lai samazinātu kropļojumus pie traņu pārslēgšanās ( ir shēmas, kad P un N kanāliem ir dažādas vērtības )...šiem rezistoriem ir nozīme pie lielām strāvām. Bieži vien nemaz neliek šos Mosfetiem. 
> Katram savu liek IMHO, lai nav jāliek viens liels un jaudīgs + ja paralēli liek katram tranim savu - samazinās pastūža izejas pretestība....ja nekļūdos...


 fail.
fail.
fail.

shiis R ir pret gjeneraaciju izejas kaskaadee. ras.
pret gjeneraaciju draiveru kaskaadee [nagla noshunteejot ar lielu C]
lai salaagotu mosfetus gate chardzoshanas/izlaades briidii

osscar.. kaaauns.. 

nu, kur var tik daudz un fundamentaalu mulkjibu..
saki, kaa gate var ierobezhot STRAAVU caur mosfet???
kaads sakars [kaa taas ietekme] IZEJAS pretestiibu???????????????

----------


## osscar

es nerunāju par gate , bet gan source rezistoriem, ko beefs domāja. Gate skaidrs, ka priekš stabilizācijas - lai neierosinās ut.t...

----------


## kaspich

> tie izteces rezistori ierobežo strāvu mosfetiem,  - un lai samazinātu kropļojumus pie traņu pārslēgšanās ( ir shēmas, kad P un N kanāliem ir dažādas vērtības )...šiem rezistoriem ir nozīme pie lielām strāvām. Bieži vien nemaz neliek šos Mosfetiem. 
> Katram savu liek IMHO, lai nav jāliek viens liels un jaudīgs + ja paralēli liek katram tranim savu - samazinās pastūža izejas pretestība....ja nekļūdos...


 aa, piedod. kljudiijos.
fail
fail
fail  :: 

taatad: KAA tie r ierobezho straavu?? KAA??
kaa tie samazina kroplju? KAA?
ko? kaads - viens/jaudiigs?
kas tas par murgu par Rout???

veciit - KAUNS.

un veel - nav godiigi man piegalsot r=par gate pretestiibaam, jo Tu PILNIGI NOTEIKTI nerubii[ji] kam taas doamatas  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

> fail.
> 
> 1. pat, ja tur viss buutu korekti, taadi zeneri tiek izmantoti TIKAI un VIENIGI Ugs ierobezhoshanai [lai nenokautu pashu mosfet], bet NEKADI nav iamntojami nekaadai jaudas/straavas ierobezhoshanai;
> 2. kaa jau rakstiiju - dotajaa izpildiijumaa ir pieljauta RUPJA lazha, tie zeneri NESTRAADAA un NESTRAADAAS. nekad un nekaadi. lai vinji sraadaatu kaa plaanots - katram viknee diodi vajag.


 Es tev nevaru piekrist, jo es tev nepiekritu!  :: 
Tiem zeneriem tikai ir jaierobezo tas, kas iet uz mosfetu bazem. Tur nav nekads lielais spriegums. Nevar but vairak par paris voltiem caur 100 omu pretestibu. Nu padoma pats - teiksim - tranzistori "redz", ka izeja par isu, tadel ver valja augsejo mosfetu, palielinot spriegumu uz bazi attieciba pret izeju. Ja si versana notiek par strauju (baze parak augstu salidznot ar izeju), tad zeneri to ierobezo uz kadu noteiktu vertibu.

Es pat domaju, ka sito vajadzetu varet apskatit spice. Drosvien loti augstas frekvences gadijums.
Beefs

----------


## osscar

nu ja pareizi atceros, tad šie rezitori normalizē pārvades raksturlīkni pie lielām strāvas. Par cik P un N kanāliem ( kaut vai irfp 2940/240 ) nav simetriskas, ar dažādiem šo rezistoru lielumiem pie. o.22 omi un 0.15 var tās normalizēt. Bipolārajiem emitera rezistori ir citiem mērķiem un par to izejas pretestību - tas laikam uz BJT izejas pakāpēm attiecināms, ne Lauķiem.

----------


## kaspich

nu, sore, es nezinu, kaa lai paliidzu, ja juus, godaajamie koleegas, netiekat galaa ar paris elementaaraam lietaam, pat izmantojot spice u.c. paliigriikus, un pat tad, ja es visu pasaku priekshaa.

tas, ko Tu apraksti, ir situaacija, kaa tas nejeega [sheemas autors] bija iedomaajies. tachu.

iedomaajies T10 [to trani, kas nosaka prieksspriegumu kaa signaala avotu].
njemot veeraa Ugs [2..4V] vinja U buus 4..8V [mazaak kaa 13V zeneram].

tagad: situaacijaa, kad driveru kaskaade MEEGJINA celt Ugate augsheejam plecam [piemeeram] paaraak daudz: vienaa briidii atveras NEVIS augsheejais zener, bet APAKSHEEJAIS diodes sleegumaa.
nu, es nemaaku tupaak izskaidrot.. tas ir tik prasti.. sore, nu, zimeejiet spicee.

izrauj aaraa nafi visu ieeju, un imitee 13..33v paarslodzi mosfet gate. un paskaties, pie kaadiem U nostraadaa 'aizsardziiba'..

----------


## kaspich

> nu ja pareizi atceros, tad šie rezitori normalizē pārvades raksturlīkni pie lielām strāvas. Par cik P un N kanāliem ( kaut vai irfp 2940/240 ) nav simetriskas, ar dažādiem šo rezistoru lielumiem pie. o.22 omi un 0.15 var tās normalizēt. Bipolārajiem emitera rezistori ir citiem mērķiem un par to izejas pretestību - tas laikam uz BJT izejas pakāpēm attiecināms, ne Lauķiem.


 
fail katraa teikumaa.

osscar,izradaas, ka Tu nezini.. nezini pashu, pashu basic..

----------


## osscar

šis bija ar mērījumiem parādīts . Paskatīšos , ja atradīšu kurā grāmatā tas bija par tiem source resistors.

----------


## kaspich

> šis bija ar mērījumiem parādīts . Paskatīšos , ja atradīšu kurā grāmatā tas bija par tiem source resistors.


 sho rezistoru VIENIIGAA noziime - IZLIDZINAAT starp tranzistoriem I [straavu].
jeega taadus lietot ir tranju ar staavu Ic/Ube Is/Ugs gadiijumaa


abas shiis lietas ir LJOTI viegli saprotamas, ja saprot, kaa darbojas tranzistors. tas, ka NEDAUDZ poputna mainaas Rout atseviskjos gadijumos - taas ir SEKAS, nav izteiktas un vispaar NJE PRICHOM.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tipa ari apakseja ieeja tad butu pacelusies virs izejas limena? Nu - es vienkarsi vel neesmu iebraucis taja, ka veidojas tas signals uz mosfet ieejam. 
Beefs

----------


## kaspich

> Tipa ari apakseja ieeja tad butu pacelusies virs izejas limena? Nu - es vienkarsi vel neesmu iebraucis taja, ka veidojas tas signals uz mosfet ieejam. 
> Beefs


 nu, apaksheeja to meegjinaatu dariit, tachu apakseejais zener [kaa diode] to neljauj  ::

----------


## osscar

teksts no grāmatas par MOSFETiem: \\rupji tulkots:

šie rezistori nepalīdz ar miera strāvas un izlīdzināšanu paralēli slēgtiem mosfetiem ,  tāpēc bieži tos neizmanto.  Taču tomēr tie reizēm tiek izmantoti lai samazinātu kropļojumus kad sinusoīda iet cauri nulli....tas var samazināt kropļojumus samazinot relatīvo pārvades koef. kritumu. šiem rezistoriem ir liela ietekme pie lielas strāvas samazinot pārvades koef. un tad ir shēma ar P un N kanāliem ar atšķirīgiem rezistoriem...
Es ar pabrīnijos, ka tie nav domāti izlīdzināšanai....

----------


## kaspich

> teksts no grāmatas par MOSFETiem: \\rupji tulkots:
> 
> šie rezistori nepalīdz ar miera strāvas un izlīdzināšanu paralēli slēgtiem mosfetiem ,  tāpēc bieži tos neizmanto.  Taču tomēr tie reizēm tiek izmantoti lai samazinātu kropļojumus kad sinusoīda iet cauri nulli....tas var samazināt kropļojumus samazinot relatīvo pārvades koef. kritumu. šiem rezistoriem ir liela ietekme pie lielas strāvas samazinot pārvades koef. un tad ir shēma ar P un N kanāliem ar atšķirīgiem rezistoriem...
> Es ar pabrīnijos, ka tie nav domāti izlīdzināšanai....


 klau.. 
1. tas tulkojums izkropljo jeegu. pirmajaa teikumaa.
2. tas var samazinat... jaa, jebkura ooc samazina thd  :: 


nu, skaidrs. apguustam pamatlietas.. ko veel lai es saku..

p.s. par atskjiriigiem rezistoriem - kaa zinaams, p kanaala mosfet parasti ir ar suudigakiem parametriem, ieskaitot Ron. tad luuk, shaadas [dazhaadas] R izliidzina cpipinga simetriju [protams, pie nosaciijuma, ka drivera kaskaade nav suuds/nepareizi uzprojekteeta, kaa boltona gadiijumaa], nu, varbuut nedaudz meegjina izliidzinaat komplementaaraa paara paaraaides liikni [ja paliels Io - paplasha aktiiva rezhiima zona].

----------


## kaspich

es buutu more than happy, ja man kaads vareetu izskaidrot, kaa shie R samazina thd, sine ejot caur 0.
tas buutu.. iespaidiigi..

redz, savulaik [PSRS laikaa] visaadus sharlataanus, kas meegjinaaja graamatas rakstiit - smagi draaza.
liidz kaut kaadam gadam 8X briinumu nebija - tad bija veselas redkoleegjijas, konsultantu brigaades.
kooperatiivu laikos saakaas uzhasnah.. atceros, kaapariitigraamatu zhurnaala Radio [pamatoti] vnk izniicinaaja..

----------


## kaspich

turpinot par R salaagoshanai. 
apskatiisim dazhus tranjus: IRF640 un co, IRFP240 un co, 2sk1530 un co.
IRF640 peec buutiibas ir nevis audio tranis, bet atsleega. tb, mazu Ids gadiijumaa liikne vareetu buut asaaka. 

visiem vinjiem kopiigas ieziimes - diezgan staava transductance likne [bez papildus baroshanas - viniigais veids, kaa izcelt vispaar kaut ko - izveeleeties shaadus mosfet] - zaudejam uz thd, bet - ko dariit.

ir cita lieta.
mainoties t, dramatiski mainaas shiis paarraides liiknes.
tb, cutoff voltage mainaas par 1V [IRFP240], 0.5V [2sk1530] un hvz cik IRF640.
tas, savukaart, noziimee, ka: izmantojot, piemeeram, IRFP240 un pie 25oC iestaadot Io 200mA, uzkarstot, Io buus kaadi 10A [pie 4 tranju izmantoshanas plecaa un 0.2 ohm R katram tranim]. vai shaadu agregaatu var uzskatiit par ampu??  :: 

naakoshais. cutoff [peec datasheet] shiem mosgetiem var atskjirtiem pat par 2V. pie videejas jaudas uz 0.2 ohm kritiis.. nuu.. 0.3..0.4V max. tb, viennoziimiigi ir skaidrs: tranju piemekleeshana ir NESALIIDZINAAMI buutiskaaka/efektiivaaka par shiim R..

----------


## osscar

Paskatījos simulatorā (par cik ir laiks  ::  ) - - Protams labā prakse - visi liek viņus praktiskajās shēmās ar Mosfetiem...ar Japāņi ir praktiski simetriski N un P - tad derēs .22omi,

lūk simulācijas datus no vien mosfetu ampa saliku - miera strāva 261ma; 3 dažādi ieejas V : 0.2, 1, 1.5. Izejā IRFP 2940/240 un attiecīgi rezistori.

lūk cipari:

----------


## kaspich

pag, pag.. kaut kaada hernja.

ok, cik saprotu - vismazaakais THD bez R?

nu, te buus tas navarots - mosfet ar staavaam liineem - neaktiivais plecs ilgaak paliek aktiivajaa modee. bija aktieri, kas ho izmantoja ar bipolaarajiem - thd tieshaam kritaas.
otra lieta - pieaug kopeejais K bez ooc, pieaug ooc dziljums - kriitaas YHD. arii logjiski.

lai buutu jeega shaadiem meeriijumiem, izejas kaskaade ir jaaizolee no visa paareejaa. tb, jaaveic meeriijumi ar sajeegu..

p.s. tb, Tavaa gadiijumaa probleemas [THD] taisa nevis izejas kaskaade, bet ieeja/driveri, jebkas cits  ::

----------


## osscar

tas gan. nē sanāk, kad ar 15/22 ir mazāks THD nekā bez vai ar 22/22. Konkrēti par IRFP. Cik redzēju samērītus Toshibas, tie ir baigi simetriski. Nē nu skaidrs, ka tā ir matu skaldīšana. parasti tieši šo .22 izmanto visbiežāk mosfetiem...

----------


## kaspich

> tas gan. nē sanāk, kad ar 15/22 ir mazāks THD nekā bez vai ar 22/22. Konkrēti par IRFP. Cik redzēju samērītus Toshibas, tie ir baigi simetriski. Nē nu skaidrs, ka tā ir matu skaldīšana. parasti tieši šo .22 izmanto visbiežāk mosfetiem...


 osscar, osscar.. es, laikam, Tavu diletantisko pieeju nopietnam lietaam neizmainiishu..
1. kad Tu ieliki tos dazhaados R, Tu esi paarliecinaats, ka tas THD kritums ir deelj izejas, nevis bisku pakompenseetas ieejas/driveru kaskaades?
2. Tu kaut apmainiiji vietaam, uztaisiiji paris citas sakariibas? nee, cik saprotu..

'parasti liek'. bljac.. tas tachu atkariigs no chupas faktoru. kad jaaliek 0.1; kad jaaliek 0.33, kad arii 0.51 nav par daudz..
kaada jeega atgremot kaut kur kaut ko redzeetu???

----------


## osscar

paskatījos arī pliku gala pakāpi : Pliki ir IRFPi - 2pāri + miera strāva ap 50mA+ divi bias V avoti. Nekādu citu pakāpju- rezultāts līdzīgs - IRFP zemāks THD izejas pakāpē - ar .15/.22. 
Kādi tad ir tie faktori ? Es paskatījos uz ātro - visās shēmās ir pamatā 0.22 , ok dažās 0.1 . (tas pamatā par IRFP un SK/SJ , kurus visbiežāk izmanto) .
Neesmu nekur redzējis nevienu aprēķinu priekš Rs.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Meginaju pamainit R17 uz 82 omi (spice), bet sak sanakt loti nesmuki rezultati. Daudz feinak bija atstat R17 470, un nomainit R26 un R27 uz 80 un 150 attiecigi.
Seit grafiks, kura R17 = 82 omi.

Tikai mani noverojumi...
Beefs
Edit: sarkanais - izeja, zilais, ieeja mosfetiem augsa, zalais - ieeja mosfetiem apaksa.

----------


## kaspich

beef, ja Tu liec dazhaadus R26 un R27, Tu sachakaree VISU shii ampa konceptu.
shiem R jaabuu vienaadiem, piedevaam, ne sliktaak ar 1% precizitaati.

kaut kas [veeljoprojaam] Tev tur nav kaartiibaa.
par to 82 ohm R es jau Tev rakstiiju: veel vismaz 2X mAzaaku. un DC rezhiimus studijaa.

----------


## kaspich

> paskatījos arī pliku gala pakāpi : Pliki ir IRFPi - 2pāri + miera strāva ap 50mA+ divi bias V avoti. Nekādu citu pakāpju- rezultāts līdzīgs - IRFP zemāks THD izejas pakāpē - ar .15/.22. 
> Kādi tad ir tie faktori ? Es paskatījos uz ātro - visās shēmās ir pamatā 0.22 , ok dažās 0.1 . (tas pamatā par IRFP un SK/SJ , kurus visbiežāk izmanto) .
> Neesmu nekur redzējis nevienu aprēķinu priekš Rs.


 
iemet spice sheemu, aka modeleeji. un rezultaatus.
nu, aprekjinu nav, jo tas ir tik elementaari, ka.. ka neliek  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

BAigi gruti ar 47omu R17 piemeklet labus R14 un R15. Piedevam - spice nemitigi blaustas, ka nevar kaut ko izrekinat.
Beefs

----------


## kaspich

nu jaa, tur runa par 50..100 ohm soli  :: 
bet, ar shaadu soli palilinot/samazinot, nevajadzeetu buut probleemaam dabuut 100..200mA miera straavu  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ai! Es visadi skatos, tomer gala nesaprotu, ka sitas verkis darbojas.
T1 un T2 diferencialais slegums. Attiecigi - uz T3 aiziet starpiba starp ieejam uz T1 un T2 un uz T4 aiziet ta pati starpiba, tikai preteja faze un mazliet cita limeni. Talak T3 un T4 to "starpibu" uztaisa mazliet "serpaku". Isti nesaprotu, kadam nolukam tiek izmantots T10. Lai ta starpiba butu assaka?
Tad tas viss nonak T13 un T14 kuri ari ir diferencialsleguma. Ta ka no T3 un T4 nak signals pretfaze, tad T13 un T14 vel mocnak to pastiprina. Un principa te es ari vairak nesaprotu, ka talak tas signals veidojas. Kadu lomu spele stravas spogulis apaksa un kada veida no "sada" signala, tiek ieguts tas signals, kursh iet ieksa mosfetos un vienmer ir virs un zem izejas signala (jo izejas signals seit vispar nekur netiek izmantots. Tikai pasa sakuma).
:/
Beefs

----------


## kaspich

> Ai! Es visadi skatos, tomer gala nesaprotu, ka sitas verkis darbojas.
> T1 un T2 diferencialais slegums. Attiecigi - uz T3 aiziet starpiba starp ieejam uz T1 un T2 un uz T4 aiziet ta pati starpiba, tikai preteja faze un mazliet cita limeni. Talak T3 un T4 to "starpibu" uztaisa mazliet "serpaku". Isti nesaprotu, kadam nolukam tiek izmantots T10. Lai ta starpiba butu assaka?
> Tad tas viss nonak T13 un T14 kuri ari ir diferencialsleguma. Ta ka no T3 un T4 nak signals pretfaze, tad T13 un T14 vel mocnak to pastiprina. Un principa te es ari vairak nesaprotu, ka talak tas signals veidojas. Kadu lomu spele stravas spogulis apaksa un kada veida no "sada" signala, tiek ieguts tas signals, kursh iet ieksa mosfetos un vienmer ir virs un zem izejas signala (jo izejas signals seit vispar nekur netiek izmantots. Tikai pasa sakuma).
> :/
> Beefs


 
T10 ir staavas avots, kas nodroshina baroshanau [straavu caur] T1..T4.

straavas spogulis stradaa elementaari.
bez ieejas signaala I caur T5 un T11 kolektoriem ir vienaadi [to nosaka R to E kjeedees].
kad paraadaas signaals, I caur T11 mainaas. sheema iesleegta taa,ka I caur T5 [kolektoru] mainaas tieshi taadaa pasha apjomaa, bet tikai ar preteju ziimi.
tb, miera straava [bez signaala] caur T11 un T5 kolektoriem pa 20mA [piemeeram].
ja signala ietekmee I caur T11 kolektoru samazinaas liidz 19mA, tad caur T5 kolektoru pluudiis 21mA.

shaads spogulis nodroshina nemainiigu straavu caur U uzdodosho trani T12, smuku/lineaaru slodzi T14.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

OK! Man sak palikt mazliet skaidrak, ka tas viss darbojas. Feedbacku novilku uz zemi un saaku peetit signalus. Principa priekspastiprinataja bloks taisa divus tunelus - attiecigi, izejas signals ir kaut kur starp siem 2viem tuneliem. T14 veras vala un taisa augsejo tuneli, T5 veras vala un taisa apaksejo tuneli. T12 abus "tunelus" sabida kopa "konstanta" attaluma. Tunelu augstums ir atkarigs no izejas un ieejas signala starpibas.
Tiesa, es vel neesmu sapratis, kadel:
1) tunelu attalums sava starpa mainas un vai tam ir nozime,
2) kadel T14 pa taisno veido tuneli, nevis vada neatkarigu tranzistoru, ka tas notiek apaksa, kur T11 vada T5 un T5 strava ir atsieta no diferencialpadarisanas,
3) kadel tunelu sabidisanai izmanto T12 (konstanta strava), nevis pretestibu?

Beefs

----------


## kaspich

> OK! Man sak palikt mazliet skaidrak, ka tas viss darbojas. Feedbacku novilku uz zemi un saaku peetit signalus. Principa priekspastiprinataja bloks taisa divus tunelus - attiecigi, izejas signals ir kaut kur starp siem 2viem tuneliem. T14 veras vala un taisa augsejo tuneli, T5 veras vala un taisa apaksejo tuneli. T12 abus "tunelus" sabida kopa "konstanta" attaluma. Tunelu augstums ir atkarigs no izejas un ieejas signala starpibas.
> Tiesa, es vel neesmu sapratis, kadel:
> 1) tunelu attalums sava starpa mainas un vai tam ir nozime,
> 2) kadel T14 pa taisno veido tuneli, nevis vada neatkarigu tranzistoru, ka tas notiek apaksa, kur T11 vada T5 un T5 strava ir atsieta no diferencialpadarisanas,
> 3) kadel tunelu sabidisanai izmanto T12 (konstanta strava), nevis pretestibu?
> 
> Beefs


 1. tunelju attaalums [uz/ meerot starp gate] nemainaas, to nosaka U avots T12. slodzes+signaala gadiijumaa papildus kritums uz R21..R24 un Is vs Ugs liknes izejas mosfetiem izejas izpratnee tos kanaalus paarbiida, no turienes arii veidojas crossocer kroplji [neaktiivais plecs aizveras]
2. tur sanaak taa, ka signaals T14 izejaas [kolektoraa] peec faazes un liimenja ir pareizs - der izejas vadiibai pa tiesho, savukaart, T13 izejaa ir ar otraadu/nepareizu polaritaati, turklaat, nepareizu DC komponenti. turklaat, shaads sleegums [ar T11 un T5] nozimee:
a) konstantu I caur T12
b) lielu K [pastiprinaajumu] tai padariishanai [jaa, arii lielu Rout, bet mosfet vadiibai pusliidz der]
3. T12 peec idejas ir U avots [jo I caur to ir konstanta + tas ir noshunteets AC ar C9]. peec manas saprashanas R17 shajaa gadiijumaa vairak izmantots, lai mikstaak reguleetos U uz T12 [lokalaa ooc T12], citus mega pienesumus es neredzu.. normalaa variantaa [ja izejaa ir bipolaarie] shis T12 tiek novietots uz radiatora, lai stabilizeetu miera straavu, mainotie temperatuurai. shajaa gadiijumaa - taa tas nedarbojas, un domaaju, ka varetu likt arii R. vienigi - jauda uz taas kritiis paliela - 100+mW, turklaat, taas defekta [slidkontakta gljuks] gadiijumaa viss aizlidos pa gaisu..

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Man pec spice merijumiem sanak savadak.
1) Pastiprinajums nav gluzi linears (Vout / diff Vin) (staiga no 29 - 31, lineari.. :/, mainas pie 0 un pien virziena mainas izeja (Vout`))
2) U starpiba starp mosfetu bazem mainas no 7.3V - 8.7V (apmeram), pie liela pastiprinajuma
Beefs

----------


## kaspich

> Man pec spice merijumiem sanak savadak.
> 1) Pastiprinajums nav gluzi linears (Vout / diff Vin) (staiga no 29 - 31, lineari.. :/, mainas pie 0 un pien virziena mainas izeja (Vout`))
> 2) U starpiba starp mosfetu bazem mainas no 7.3V - 8.7V (apmeram), pie liela pastiprinajuma
> Beefs


 taa 1. lieta ir saistita [ja slodze piesleegtga] deelj taa, ko rakstiiju p.1 ieprieksheejaa postaa. tb, pie slodzes mainaas Ugs, tas ir normaali
2. lieta - iisti nav pareizi, skati R26, R27 [jaabuut vienaadaam]. liidz ierobezhojumam U uz T12 mezgla jaabuut nemainigam

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Varbūt muļķīgs jautājums, bet - ja es pērku 220V torodiālo transformātoru, kuram izejā ir 2 x 55V, tad 55V būs vidējais spriegums (amplituda / sakne (2)) vai arī sinusoīdas amplitūda (-55V - +55V) ?

Paldies,
Beef

----------


## osscar

2x55 - tas nozīmē , ka trafam ir divi tinumi - saslēgsi virknē - būs 110V , saliksi paralēli - būs tie 55V @ 2x lielāku strāvu. var uzskatīt ka tev ir 2 atsevišķi trafi  ::  
Var tinumus savienot virknē un no tā savienojuma izveidot vidus punktu "0" - pret to būs 2 x 55V, un pēc taisngrieža būs pret nulli + un - 55V. Praksē parasti pēc taisngrieža uz filtra C ir ACx 1.4 . Te gan jāskatās diožu kvalitāte un slodze. Bez slodzes vajadzētu būt x1.4 ...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tobiš prec taisngrieža būs 55V * sakne(2), ja?
Beefs

----------


## osscar

jap. bet tas ir teorijā. praksē ir gan 1.3 manīts gan biku vairāk...bet pastūzim tie +- 1 vai 2 V nemaina.

----------


## kaspich

tie 55 gan ir noraadiiti pie paredzeetaas slodzes. bez slodzes buus +10..30%, ar to jaarekjinaas/nevajag biities.

----------


## JDat

Šitam nevajadzētu pārceļot uz Audio/Video?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nesaistits jautajums, bet tomer!
Sitas ir sprieguma pastiprinatajs (pareizi?).

Prieksh audio pastiprinataja (nemot vera spoles induktivitati) - vai stravas pastiprinatajs nebutu "krutak"?

Beefs

----------


## kaspich

jaa, u pastipirnaataajs.

nu, spoles induktivitaatei parasti ir nieciiga ieteikme [darba diapazonaa].
daudz buutiskak ir 'cieti' kontrolet skaljruni.
skati 'damping factor'.

te ir vecais staasts: U ampi ar mazu Rout [kaa shis] - klasisks sknaneejums, preciizi basi;
ampi ar palielu Rout [bez kopeejas ooc, lampinieki] - pacelts bass [delj impendances un Qts pieauguma], bet izpluudis
ampi ar 'straavas' vadiibu. savulaik bija Junior konstruktors ar shaadu 'ideju'. vismaz uz S90 skaneeja shausmiigi atbaidoshi: izpludis, dunosh bass, shausmiiga AFR nevienmeeriiba [deelj tumbas Z nevienmeeribas], izpluudusi, neskaidra skanja. uzhasnah..

reizeem taisa negatiivu Rout - ir skandas, kuraam 'patiik' - bass kljuust 'atsperiigaaks', precizaaks.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

A! Ok - damping factor - skalrunim ir inerce, tumba ir rezonanse, skalrunis pats "genere" spriegumu. Jo mazaka pastiprinataja iekseja pretestiba, jo veiksmigak pastiprinatajs "ierobezho" brivu membranas lurasanos.
Tada gadijuma jau man jarauj ara tie 0.2 omu rezistori? Kadel tie vispar ir vajadzigi? ... aa.. tu kaut ko teici par rezonansi.. kas tur ir ar to rezonansi?
Beefs

----------


## kaspich

nu, tie 0.22ohm rezistori ir PIRMS ooc, respektiivi, ooc vinjus 'redz', un kompensee.
shie rezistori ir efektviivi bipolaro tranju izmantoshanas gadiijumaa [izliidzina slodzi starp tranjiem]. lauciniekiem? apshaubu.
kaa jau 1X rakstiiju, nesaliidzinaami lielaaka noziime buus izejas tranju piemekleeshana [taapeec jaapeerk vismaz 2X vairaak].
jdat arii bija ielicis [ja nekljuudos] - bez taam R kroplji [vinja gadiiumaa] samazinaajas 2X. nu, bet vari pamodeleet sho eksemplaaru uz THD  :: 
par rezonansi? neatceros..

----------

